# Need a permanent fix



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've replaced this seal once less than 6 months ago. Now it needs to be changed again. 1. It is a b**ch to change 2. It is a b**ch to change lol. Does any one know of a permanent fix for this leaking seal?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

go to a seal shop and get one made stiffer stock is only 70 duro u can get a 90 duro made same specs just stiffer we do it down here at the local bearing and seal shop and u can get 2 for price of one from honda


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

dodge2500 said:


> go to a seal shop and get one made stiffer stock is only 70 duro u can get a 90 duro made same specs just stiffer we do it down here at the local bearing and seal shop and u can get 2 for price of one from honda


Seal shop? (man I'm bout to sound dumb) where can I find one in Palestine tx? Would a hydraulic hose shop be a place? 

I posted this question in a couple of other forums cause I need a solution. In another forum they mentioned polishing the shaft, replacing the shaft, not driving the seal in as deep or drive it in deeper. Opinions please. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think he means a bearing shop like National or Timken because they also sell all kinds of seals. I have a question though. Are you dead-sure the oil is coming from the seal? Because Honda usually doesn't have seal problems but they do have gasket issues...and I see oil tracking down from above in your pic...and slung grease.

Also, if the bearing on that shaft has any movement, either up & down or end play, that seal will go very quickly. Just something to check.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

NMKawierider said:


> I think he means a bearing shop like National or Timken because they also sell all kinds of seals. I have a question though. Are you dead-sure the oil is coming from the seal? Because Honda usually doesn't have seal problems but they do have gasket issues...and I see oil tracking down from above in your pic...and slung grease.
> 
> Also, if the bearing on that shaft has any movement, either up & down or end play, that seal will go very quickly. Just something to check.


Naw that trail of oil u see if from other work being done to the bike. But thanks for clearing up the seal shop issue. We have a Fastenal (not sure if that the same still) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

